# [Japanese NR] Oto Aoyagi 3BLD single 22.30



## okayama (Nov 5, 2017)

> memo 8s
> solve 14s


Done at Suginami Open 2017, 1st attempt.
Scramble: D' B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' R' B U' B D R' B2 F' D' F L D Rw Uw2

Ranked 2nd in Asia (next to Kaijun Lin). Well done Oto!


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 2, 2017)

Good job, and all the best for subbing this solve!!


----------

